# New TT cleaning



## Amplified315 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Currently waiting on the tt arrival in March. I was wondering whether I should be sealing the car etc when I get it?

Any tips for first time tt owner on cleaning techniques and products? I welcome your experience.


----------



## Gary86 (Oct 3, 2013)

hi there and welcome,

first thing you need to remember is everyone has different views and opinions on which products and methods work best for themselves. Could go into extreme detail with grit guards, da polishers etc but it all depends on what level of cleaning you are wanting to do. A weekly wash for me consists of snow foam wash and a detail spray, once a month same process but with a spray wax. 
Every 3 months (give or take) its the full thing, snow foam, wash, clay, polish using a da machine polisher then apply 1 or 2 coats of wax.

products i use are AG super resin polish, harleys wax, meguiars rapid detailer spray, AG shampoo, demon shine snow foam,
list could go on for a while but like i say thats what i like to use but the next person may totally disagree.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look in the how to section at the top of the page loads of good info


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it a brand new car? If so, the paint should be scratch free so you wouldn't need any correction doing.

If its been standing in a car storage compound for a while before delivery it might have been subject to air pollution or industrial fallout which might have bonded to the paint, so I'd wash the car (two bucket method, lambs-wool mitt), clay it, wax with a good quality high-carnauba content wax and seal with Gtechnique C2v3.

Details of applying C2v3 here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=302383

That should keep it looking shiney and easy to clean for a good six-eight months.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Is it a brand new car? If so, the paint should be scratch free so you wouldn't need any correction doing.


 :lol: you would think so but 9 times out of 10 you would be wrong


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

You can never be too sure - new cars can be stored and treated appallingly, or if he's waiting for an older car on special order it'll have some history.

There's a car compound (well, field!) near me where they store new Minis, BMWs and Audis before they go out to showrooms/customers, and I wouldn't trust them to clean them very well before they get shipped out


----------



## Amplified315 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi guys it's brand new, won't get it till March.

Was just wondering if I should completely detail it or if audi showroom "finish" gives suitably protection


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Amplified315 said:


> Hi guys it's brand new, won't get it till March.
> 
> Was just wondering if I should completely detail it or if audi showroom "finish" gives suitably protection


Either do it yourself, or take it to a detailer.


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

I picked up a brand new TT in July and Swindon Audi had done a decent job of preparing it inside & out! However, that didn't stop me washing, claying, glazing & carnuaba waxing the paintwork within a week!! I recommend Dodo Juice & Meguair's products - Diamond White wax is great on an Ibis TT!!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a brand new car? If so, the paint should be scratch free so you wouldn't need any correction doing.
> ...


Totally agree


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Is it a brand new car? If so, the paint should be scratch free so you wouldn't need any correction doing.


You'd hope! Pretty much every new car I see is marked from the EU car wash employees who have no idea on what it is to safely clean and seal a car.

Ignore their supaguard rubbish as well. There's far more superior products on the market. Even decent waxes now last longer than that crap.

With this awful weather at the moment an easy sealant for anyone to use is Sonax Hybrid NPT and topped up with their Brilliant Shine spray. Beading is insane, can be layered and isn't fussy with what products are already on the car, although I recommend claying and glazing first prior to NPT application.

More 'showy' waxes and sealants with good protection see Auto Finesse products.

I'll also add, a multi stage machine polish prior to these sealants really adds to the overall finish!


----------

